# Auflistung der Kochrezepte mit Händler und Standort



## Shandis (6. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

ich habe für den Beruf VZ mal eine Liste gehabt, in welcher alle Nicht-Trainer-Rezepte mit Händler und seinem jeweiligen Standort in einer simplen Tabelle aufgelistet waren. Gibt es das für Kochen eigentlich auch? Die Buffed Auflistung ist ja schön, nur würde es bedeuten jede Formel einmal anklicken zu müssen um den Verkäufer rauszufinden (oder mir ist hier eine Funktionalität entgangen).

SuFu ergab leider nichts derartiges und auch bei Goolge bin ich nicht fündig geworden. Belehrt mich eines Besseren und ich folge künftig diesem Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## Ollimua (7. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt ein AddOn, welches deine gewünschte Funktion relativ gut kann: Ackies Recipe List heißt es glaub ich. 
Dort kannst du in deinem Berufefenster nach allen dir nicht bekannten Rezepten suchen. Der sagt dir auch, wo die droppen bzw wo du die bekommst.


----------



## Shandis (7. Oktober 2008)

Danke, das sieht gut aus. Werde es mal ausprobieren, und da es für alle Berufe funktioniert umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
Grüße


----------



## Marcel0013 (15. Februar 2009)

Shandis schrieb:


> Danke, das sieht gut aus. Werde es mal ausprobieren, und da es für alle Berufe funktioniert umso besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wo bekommt man die liste wenn ich fragen darf? bitte antworten


----------



## Don vom See (15. Februar 2009)

Recipe Radar tat das auch immer schon...


----------



## Takvoriana (19. Februar 2009)

Recipe Radar nutze ich auch. Ist aber leider nicht zuverlässig.
Es zeigt mir 5 Rezepte bei Händlern an, die garkeine Rezepte haben, oder ich diese schon gelernt habe :-(
Ich weiß auch nichtmehr, wo ich noch suchen soll :-(


----------



## Maternus (19. Februar 2009)

Ackis Recipe List funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------

